# Switching to LPG



## Calaveras (Nov 4, 2018)

I have had a wood stove for 12 years as the only source of heat for a 1,400 sq ft home. 
Thelin Thompson T-1000





I am not wanting to continue to cut, split and haul firewood.  

I live in Sierras of California where we get snow, but the stove was only used 5 months of the year.  We burn one cord per year on warm winters like last year, but can do two cords in a bad winter every 4-5 years.  For about a month we need to get up in the middle of the night and refill the stove with wood. Most days we get a fire going and let it burn out by the time we go to bed.  Many days you want a sweater in the morning, but are wearing shorts by the afternoon.

Gas is costly , but Oak/Walnut is going for over $250 a cord around here,  When I learned that the local air district is kicking in about half the cost of a new EPA certified unit. I could not pass that up.  

The local dealer I spoke to recommended the Hearthsone Champlain and touted the remote control thermostat that works during a power outage (IPI).  I was quoted $5,000 installed. that includes everything except plumbing the gas line to the stove and building permit. I was interested, but after doing some research I think that the model 8303 with Standing Pilot/ millivolt valves combined with an aftermarket Skytech programmable remote 3301P is going to meet our needs better. I believe it will also function without power (AAA battery). 

I want it to warm up by 6 am so maybe come on at 5 am?
Then drop to a lower temp at 8 am and warm back up by 5 pm.
finally, drop a few degrees for bedtime, but maintain overnight. 

The quote included a fan/blower for $365, but not sure if it is needed. We do not have a fan for the wood stove, but use a floor fan to push heat to the farthest room when it is cold.
Does the fan come on when the heat comes on? I do not think because the standard remote turns it on.  The aftermarket remote does not control the fan or flame height, but the programming thermostat is essential in my mind.

He also gave me brochures for Lopi and Jotul.  the GF 500DV Portland looks nice.

I am most interested in efficiency and hassle free operation.

we have a wood floor with a raised tile hearth that the stove sits on 48x46 inches.  the stove pipe goes strait up for 10 feet.  one-story with not too much pitch on the roof.

Anything I missed?
Suggestions?


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 4, 2018)

dang that is high dollar!!


----------



## Calaveras (Nov 4, 2018)

k0wtz said:


> dang that is high dollar!!



True, I will break it down.  The stove price they quoted is straight MSRP from the Hearthstone website.  The freight is high, but they are taking out the old stove:
Stove $2,899
Freight $250  
install labor $600
Pipe (estimate) $675
Gas connector $25
Stove Bright (doubt this is needed) $16
$10 misc parts


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd look into the Jotul Sebego Bvent.  Vent into your existing class a chimney, will save you $. This will be a standing pilot millivolt valve.  I'd keep it simple and use the regular skytech tstat remote.  I'm not sure what is required to install these where you live but maybe have someone that can do the complete install do it.


----------



## Calaveras (Nov 4, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> I'd look into the Jotul Sebego Bvent.  Vent into your existing class a chimney, will save you $. This will be a standing pilot millivolt valve.  I'd keep it simple and use the regular skytech tstat remote.  I'm not sure what is required to install these where you live but maybe have someone that can do the complete install do it.



The Sebago would be the correct size. I was just wanting to "upsize" as the Sebago is just barely enough.
I really like the ability to automatically change the set temp while we are gone and asleep in order to conserve fuel.  Not sure how much it will save me in reality.
Venting into existing free standing woodstove pipe would not be acceptable.


----------



## 49er (Nov 5, 2018)

We have a Sebago direct vent stove with the standing pilot and use one of these wall mounted thermostats. You would have to run a wire of course but it  does everything you are looking for.

https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-2799EFS.pdf


----------



## Calaveras (Nov 5, 2018)

49er said:


> We have a Sebago direct vent stove with the standing pilot and use one of these wall mounted thermostats. You would have to run a wire of course but it  does everything you are looking for.
> 
> https://customer.honeywell.com/resources/techlit/TechLitDocuments/69-0000s/69-2799EFS.pdf


It has everything I want, even seems to work off batteries so should be fine with the power outage.  Not sure about running a wire. are they something that I would have to buy separately? How close to the stove do you have yours? Too close and it would give a false room temp?


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 5, 2018)

I would stay away from the IPI version and stick with the millivolt.


----------



## 49er (Nov 5, 2018)

Calaveras said:


> It has everything I want, even seems to work off batteries so should be fine with the power outage.  Not sure about running a wire. are they something that I would have to buy separately? How close to the stove do you have yours? Too close and it would give a false room temp?



If I remember right, our stove came with a coil of t-stat wire but if not you can find it at most any hardware store. When the installer was under the house running the gas line, I had him run the wire at the same time. We have the thermostat mounted on an interior wall on the opposite side of the room.

The thermostat does use a couple of AAA batteries for power so power outages are not an issue. It also kind of learns how long it takes for your stove to bring the room up to temperature. If you set the wake time at 6 and it takes an hour to warm up the room, the thermostat will start the stove around 5.


----------



## Calaveras (Nov 6, 2018)

I ended up ordering the Jotul 500 with the standing pilot.  I am going to get the Skytech remote thermostat installed with it.
The installer is a month out, so I am going to burn some wood while I wait.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 13, 2018)

Millbilly said:


> I'd look into the Jotul Sebego Bvent.  Vent into your existing class a chimney, will save you $. This will be a standing pilot millivolt valve.  I'd keep it simple and use the regular skytech tstat remote.  I'm not sure what is required to install these where you live but maybe have someone that can do the complete install do it.


Kiss!!


----------



## Trouthead (Nov 13, 2018)

IMHO standing pilot is the way to go, along with the Sky Tech remote thermostat.  I have the programmable one and usually just end up using the manual feature, but once it gets really cold I do use the program for early morning heat.


----------



## k0wtz (Nov 14, 2018)

Trouthead said:


> IMHO standing pilot is the way to go, along with the Sky Tech remote thermostat.  I have the programmable one and usually just end up using the manual feature, but once it gets really cold I do use the program for early morning heat.


I would go for the less doo-dads on the stove less is easier to fix and cheaper.  once you get your stove working correctly leave it alone!  I put a new gas control valve on our vermont castings stardance gas stove it has its own thermostat hanging off the valve.  its good enough for me! less is cheaper!


----------



## Robinasu (Jan 27, 2019)

I’d be interested in that T-1000 if it’s in good shape. (Appears to be) Shoot me a message. I’m flexible on timing and am located in Bear Valley, so we are pretty close.

Email: u2robin@gmail.com


----------



## Calaveras (Jan 27, 2019)

@Robinasu I was required to destroy the wood stove to get the gas stove voucher.


----------



## Robinasu (Jan 27, 2019)

Roger that. Thx for the reply.


----------

